# Removing Vundo.H.DLL and other viruses



## joeandkristy (Mar 25, 2007)

Vundo.h and infostealer always come up when I run Norton and AntiVir Guard. They both delete the file, but it pops up again immediately saying they found it again. Can someone please help me?

Also, I just ran AntiVir Guard and every time the TR/Vundo.h.dll pops up, I delete the file and a new file pops up again as a virus. It has also found the viruses Winfixer, QuerySpy and TR/Juan.D.2

When they are deleted, they come right back. I cannot even get through a full system scan because they keep popping back up.

Please help!

Here is my Hijack this log...

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 8:00:05 AM, on 3/24/2007
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MsMpEng.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccProxy.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSetMgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Norton Internet Security\ISSVC.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SNDSrvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SPBBC\SPBBCSvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\AntiVir PersonalEdition Classic\sched.exe
C:\Program Files\AntiVir PersonalEdition Classic\avguard.exe
C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\ALUSchedulerSvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Norton Internet Security\Norton AntiVirus\navapsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Nikon\Wireless Camera Setup Utility\NkPtpEnum.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe
C:\WINDOWS\BCMSMMSG.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\Program Files\AntiVir PersonalEdition Classic\avgnt.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Softwin\BitDefender Communicator\xcommsvr.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Softwin\BitDefender Scan Server\bdss.exe
C:\Program Files\Softwin\BitDefender8\bdnagent.exe
C:\Program Files\Softwin\BitDefender8\bdswitch.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
C:\Program Files\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.yahoo.com/
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar,LinksFolderName = 
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_09\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: Norton Internet Security - {9ECB9560-04F9-4bbc-943D-298DDF1699E1} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\AdBlocking\NISShExt.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar2.dll
O2 - BHO: NAV Helper - {BDF3E430-B101-42AD-A544-FADC6B084872} - C:\Program Files\Norton Internet Security\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar2.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Norton Internet Security - {0B53EAC3-8D69-4b9e-9B19-A37C9A5676A7} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\AdBlocking\NISShExt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Norton AntiVirus - {42CDD1BF-3FFB-4238-8AD1-7859DF00B1D6} - C:\Program Files\Norton Internet Security\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IgfxTray] C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HotKeysCmds] C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [BCMSMMSG] BCMSMMSG.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccApp] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Symantec NetDriver Monitor] C:\PROGRA~1\SYMNET~1\SNDMon.exe /Consumer
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Windows Defender] "C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe" -hide
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [avgnt] "C:\Program Files\AntiVir PersonalEdition Classic\avgnt.exe" /min
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [BDMCon] "C:\Program Files\Softwin\BitDefender8\bdmcon.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [BDNewsAgent] "C:\Program Files\Softwin\BitDefender8\bdnagent.exe"
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Microsoft Office.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office10\OSA.EXE
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office10\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_09\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_09\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O16 - DPF: {17492023-C23A-453E-A040-C7C580BBF700} (Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool) - http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=39204
O16 - DPF: {238F6F83-B8B4-11CF-8771-00A024541EE3} (Citrix ICA Client) - http://myapps.cosintl.com/Citrix/ICAWEB/en/ica32/wficac.cab
O16 - DPF: {6414512B-B978-451D-A0D8-FCFDF33E833C} (WUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/windowsupdate/...b?1145498053344
O16 - DPF: {A8683C98-5341-421B-B23C-8514C05354F1} (FujifilmUploader Class) - http://photo.walmart.com/photo/uploads/Fuj...ploadClient.cab
O20 - Winlogon Notify: igfxcui - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\igfxsrvc.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WgaLogon - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\WgaLogon.dll
O23 - Service: AntiVir PersonalEdition Classic Scheduler (AntiVirScheduler) - Avira GmbH - C:\Program Files\AntiVir PersonalEdition Classic\sched.exe
O23 - Service: AntiVir PersonalEdition Classic Guard (AntiVirService) - AVIRA GmbH - C:\Program Files\AntiVir PersonalEdition Classic\avguard.exe
O23 - Service: Automatic LiveUpdate Scheduler - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\ALUSchedulerSvc.exe
O23 - Service: BitDefender Scan Server (bdss) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Softwin\BitDefender Scan Server\bdss.exe" /service (file missing)
O23 - Service: Symantec Event Manager (ccEvtMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Network Proxy (ccProxy) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccProxy.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Password Validation (ccPwdSvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccPwdSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Settings Manager (ccSetMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSetMgr.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: iPodService - Apple Computer, Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: ISSvc (ISSVC) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Norton Internet Security\ISSVC.exe
O23 - Service: LiveUpdate - Symantec Corporation - C:\PROGRA~1\Symantec\LIVEUP~1\LUCOMS~1.EXE
O23 - Service: Norton AntiVirus Auto-Protect Service (navapsvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Norton Internet Security\Norton AntiVirus\navapsvc.exe
O23 - Service: NkPtpEnumP2 - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Nikon\Wireless Camera Setup Utility\NkPtpEnum.exe" -a -d="C:\Program Files\Nikon\Wireless Camera Setup Utility\NkPtpip.dll (file missing)
O23 - Service: SAVScan - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Norton Internet Security\Norton AntiVirus\SAVScan.exe
O23 - Service: ScriptBlocking Service (SBService) - Symantec Corporation - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\SYMANT~1\SCRIPT~1\SBServ.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Network Drivers Service (SNDSrvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SNDSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec SPBBCSvc (SPBBCSvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SPBBC\SPBBCSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Core LC - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe
O23 - Service: BitDefender Communicator (XCOMM) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Softwin\BitDefender Communicator\xcommsvr.exe" /service (file missing)


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

Hi and welcome 

Download and run *VundoFix*: http://www.atribune.org/ccount/click.php?id=4
Double-click *VundoFix.exe* to run it.
Put a check next to *Run VundoFix as a task*.
You will receive a message saying vundofix will close and re-open in a minute or less. Click *OK*.
When VundoFix re-opens, click the *Scan for Vundo* button.
Once it's done scanning, click the *Remove Vundo* button.
You will receive a prompt asking if you want to remove the files, click *YES*.
Once you click yes, your desktop will go blank as it starts removing Vundo.
When completed, it will prompt that it will shutdown your computer, click *OK*.
Turn your computer back on.
Please post the contents of *C:\vundofix.txt* and a new HijackThis log.


----------



## joeandkristy (Mar 25, 2007)

Hi 

I have run VundoFix before. In the past it has said that it found a problem and that it got rid of it. However, when I reboot and run a virus scan, it always comes back. I ran Vundo Fix again and this time it did not find anything. Here is the entire log:

VundoFix V6.3.2

Checking Java version...

Java version is 1.5.0.3

Java version is 1.5.0.9

Scan started at 9:13:19 PM 1/17/2007

Listing files found while scanning....

C:\Documents and settings\Owner\Application Data\SearchToolbarCorp\Toolbar Vision\PageHistory.txt
C:\Documents and settings\Owner\Application Data\SearchToolbarCorp\Toolbar Vision\WebHistory.txt
C:\WINDOWS\system32\bpfcbrlm.dll
C:\WINDOWS\system32\gpfqmpry.ini
C:\WINDOWS\system32\stutv.bak1
C:\WINDOWS\system32\stutv.bak2
C:\WINDOWS\system32\stutv.ini
C:\WINDOWS\system32\stutv.ini2
C:\WINDOWS\system32\stutv.tmp
C:\WINDOWS\system32\vtuts.dll
C:\WINDOWS\system32\yrpmqfpg.dll

Beginning removal...

Attempting to delete C:\Documents and settings\Owner\Application Data\SearchToolbarCorp\Toolbar Vision\PageHistory.txt
C:\Documents and settings\Owner\Application Data\SearchToolbarCorp\Toolbar Vision\PageHistory.txt Has been deleted!

Attempting to delete C:\Documents and settings\Owner\Application Data\SearchToolbarCorp\Toolbar Vision\WebHistory.txt
C:\Documents and settings\Owner\Application Data\SearchToolbarCorp\Toolbar Vision\WebHistory.txt Has been deleted!

Attempting to delete C:\WINDOWS\system32\gpfqmpry.ini
C:\WINDOWS\system32\gpfqmpry.ini Has been deleted!

Attempting to delete C:\WINDOWS\system32\stutv.bak1
C:\WINDOWS\system32\stutv.bak1 Has been deleted!

Attempting to delete C:\WINDOWS\system32\stutv.bak2
C:\WINDOWS\system32\stutv.bak2 Has been deleted!

Attempting to delete C:\WINDOWS\system32\stutv.ini
C:\WINDOWS\system32\stutv.ini Has been deleted!

Attempting to delete C:\WINDOWS\system32\stutv.ini2
C:\WINDOWS\system32\stutv.ini2 Has been deleted!

Attempting to delete C:\WINDOWS\system32\stutv.tmp
C:\WINDOWS\system32\stutv.tmp Has been deleted!

Attempting to delete C:\WINDOWS\system32\vtuts.dll
C:\WINDOWS\system32\vtuts.dll Has been deleted!

Attempting to delete C:\WINDOWS\system32\yrpmqfpg.dll
C:\WINDOWS\system32\yrpmqfpg.dll Has been deleted!

Performing Repairs to the registry.
Done!

VundoFix V6.3.2

Checking Java version...

Java version is 1.5.0.3

Java version is 1.5.0.9

Scan started at 10:06:09 PM 1/17/2007

Listing files found while scanning....

C:\WINDOWS\system32\bpfcbrlm.dll
C:\WINDOWS\system32\vtuts.dll

Beginning removal...

Performing Repairs to the registry.
Done!

VundoFix V6.3.2

Checking Java version...

Java version is 1.5.0.3

Java version is 1.5.0.9

Scan started at 11:19:52 AM 1/20/2007

Listing files found while scanning....

C:\WINDOWS\system32\bpfcbrlm.dll
C:\WINDOWS\system32\vtuts.dll

Beginning removal...

Performing Repairs to the registry.
Done!

VundoFix V6.3.2

Checking Java version...

Java version is 1.5.0.3

Java version is 1.5.0.9

Scan started at 8:12:35 AM 2/10/2007

Listing files found while scanning....

C:\WINDOWS\system32\bpfcbrlm.dll
C:\WINDOWS\system32\vtuts.dll

Beginning removal...

Performing Repairs to the registry.
Done!

VundoFix V6.3.6

Checking Java version...

Java version is 1.5.0.3

Java version is 1.5.0.9

Scan started at 8:27:41 AM 2/10/2007

Listing files found while scanning....

C:\WINDOWS\system32\bpfcbrlm.dll
C:\WINDOWS\system32\vtuts.dll

Beginning removal...

Performing Repairs to the registry.
Done!

VundoFix V6.3.18

Checking Java version...

Java version is 1.5.0.3
Old versions of java are exploitable and should be removed.

Java version is 1.5.0.9
Old versions of java are exploitable and should be removed.

Scan started at 8:03:35 PM 3/26/2007

Listing files found while scanning....

No infected files were found.

Beginning removal...

Here is a new HiJackThis log:

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 8:15:35 PM, on 3/26/2007
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MsMpEng.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccProxy.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSetMgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Norton Internet Security\ISSVC.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SNDSrvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SPBBC\SPBBCSvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\AntiVir PersonalEdition Classic\sched.exe
C:\Program Files\AntiVir PersonalEdition Classic\avguard.exe
C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\ALUSchedulerSvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Norton Internet Security\Norton AntiVirus\navapsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Nikon\Wireless Camera Setup Utility\NkPtpEnum.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Softwin\BitDefender Communicator\xcommsvr.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Softwin\BitDefender Scan Server\bdss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe
C:\WINDOWS\BCMSMMSG.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\Program Files\AntiVir PersonalEdition Classic\avgnt.exe
C:\Program Files\Softwin\BitDefender8\bdnagent.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\Program Files\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe
C:\WINDOWS\SoftwareDistribution\Download\S-1-5-18\d4eaa046a678abda51679d3b3c3211b7\update\update.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.yahoo.com/
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar,LinksFolderName = 
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_09\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: Norton Internet Security - {9ECB9560-04F9-4bbc-943D-298DDF1699E1} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\AdBlocking\NISShExt.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar2.dll
O2 - BHO: NAV Helper - {BDF3E430-B101-42AD-A544-FADC6B084872} - C:\Program Files\Norton Internet Security\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar2.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Norton Internet Security - {0B53EAC3-8D69-4b9e-9B19-A37C9A5676A7} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\AdBlocking\NISShExt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Norton AntiVirus - {42CDD1BF-3FFB-4238-8AD1-7859DF00B1D6} - C:\Program Files\Norton Internet Security\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IgfxTray] C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HotKeysCmds] C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [BCMSMMSG] BCMSMMSG.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccApp] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Symantec NetDriver Monitor] C:\PROGRA~1\SYMNET~1\SNDMon.exe /Consumer
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Windows Defender] "C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe" -hide
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [avgnt] "C:\Program Files\AntiVir PersonalEdition Classic\avgnt.exe" /min
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [BDMCon] "C:\Program Files\Softwin\BitDefender8\bdmcon.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [BDNewsAgent] "C:\Program Files\Softwin\BitDefender8\bdnagent.exe"
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Microsoft Office.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office10\OSA.EXE
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office10\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_09\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_09\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O16 - DPF: {17492023-C23A-453E-A040-C7C580BBF700} (Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool) - http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=39204
O16 - DPF: {238F6F83-B8B4-11CF-8771-00A024541EE3} (Citrix ICA Client) - http://myapps.cosintl.com/Citrix/ICAWEB/en/ica32/wficac.cab
O16 - DPF: {6414512B-B978-451D-A0D8-FCFDF33E833C} (WUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/windowsupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/wuweb_site.cab?1145498053344
O16 - DPF: {A8683C98-5341-421B-B23C-8514C05354F1} (FujifilmUploader Class) - http://photo.walmart.com/photo/uploads/FujifilmUploadClient.cab
O20 - Winlogon Notify: igfxcui - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\igfxsrvc.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WgaLogon - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\WgaLogon.dll
O23 - Service: AntiVir PersonalEdition Classic Scheduler (AntiVirScheduler) - Avira GmbH - C:\Program Files\AntiVir PersonalEdition Classic\sched.exe
O23 - Service: AntiVir PersonalEdition Classic Guard (AntiVirService) - AVIRA GmbH - C:\Program Files\AntiVir PersonalEdition Classic\avguard.exe
O23 - Service: Automatic LiveUpdate Scheduler - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\ALUSchedulerSvc.exe
O23 - Service: BitDefender Scan Server (bdss) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Softwin\BitDefender Scan Server\bdss.exe" /service (file missing)
O23 - Service: Symantec Event Manager (ccEvtMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Network Proxy (ccProxy) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccProxy.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Password Validation (ccPwdSvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccPwdSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Settings Manager (ccSetMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSetMgr.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: iPodService - Apple Computer, Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: ISSvc (ISSVC) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Norton Internet Security\ISSVC.exe
O23 - Service: LiveUpdate - Symantec Corporation - C:\PROGRA~1\Symantec\LIVEUP~1\LUCOMS~1.EXE
O23 - Service: Norton AntiVirus Auto-Protect Service (navapsvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Norton Internet Security\Norton AntiVirus\navapsvc.exe
O23 - Service: NkPtpEnumP2 - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Nikon\Wireless Camera Setup Utility\NkPtpEnum.exe" -a -d="C:\Program Files\Nikon\Wireless Camera Setup Utility\NkPtpip.dll (file missing)
O23 - Service: SAVScan - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Norton Internet Security\Norton AntiVirus\SAVScan.exe
O23 - Service: ScriptBlocking Service (SBService) - Symantec Corporation - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\SYMANT~1\SCRIPT~1\SBServ.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Network Drivers Service (SNDSrvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SNDSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec SPBBCSvc (SPBBCSvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SPBBC\SPBBCSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Core LC - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe
O23 - Service: BitDefender Communicator (XCOMM) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Softwin\BitDefender Communicator\xcommsvr.exe" /service (file missing)

Also, there are two windows security updates that the computer will not let me update (I don't know if this is a seperate issue or not, but it doesn't allow me to download the newest version of internet explorer either.

Let me know what I should do next.


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

Download *AVG Anti-Spyware* from *HERE* and save that file to your desktop.

When the trial period expires it becomes feature-limited freeware but is still worth keeping as a good on-demand scanner.


Once you have downloaded AVG Anti-Spyware, locate the icon on the desktop and double click it to launch the set up program.
Once the setup is complete you will need run AVG Anti-Spyware and update the definition files.
On the main screen select the icon "*Update*" then select the "*Update now*" link.
Next select the "*Start Update*" button. The update will start and a progress bar will show the updates being installed.

Once the update has completed, select the "*Scanner*" icon at the top of the screen, then select the "*Settings*" tab.
Once in the Settings screen click on "*Recommended actions*" and then select "*Quarantine*".
Under "*Reports*"
Select "*Automatically generate report after every scan*"
Un-Select "*Only if threats were found*"

Close AVG Anti-Spyware. Do Not run a scan just yet, we will run it in safe mode.
Reboot your computer into *Safe Mode*. You can do this by restarting your computer and continually tapping the *F8* key until a menu appears. Use your up arrow key to highlight *Safe Mode* then hit enter.

*IMPORTANT:* Do not open any other windows or programs while AVG Anti-Spyware is scanning as it may interfere with the scanning process:

Launch AVG Anti-Spyware by double clicking the icon on your desktop.
Select the "*Scanner*" icon at the top and then the "*Scan*" tab then click on "*Complete System Scan*".
AVG will now begin the scanning process. Please be patient as this may take a little time.
*Once the scan is complete, do the following:*
If you have any infections you will be prompted. Then select "*Apply all actions.*"
Next select the "*Reports*" icon at the top.
Select the "*Save report as*" button in the lower lef- hand of the screen and save it to a text file on your system (make sure to remember where you saved that file. This is important).
Close AVG Anti-Spyware and reboot your system back into Normal Mode.

Please go *HERE* to run Panda's ActiveScan
Once you are on the Panda site click the *Scan your PC* button
A new window will open...click the *Check Now* button
Enter your *Country*
Enter your *State/Province*
Enter your *e-mail address* and click *send*
Select either *Home User* or *Company*
Click the big *Scan Now* button
If it wants to install an ActiveX component allow it
It will start downloading the files it requires for the scan (Note: It may take a couple of minutes)
When download is complete, click on *My Computer* to start the scan
When the scan completes, if anything malicious is detected, click the *See Report* button, *then Save Report* and save it to a convenient location. Post the contents of the ActiveScan report

*Come back here and post a new HijackThis log along with the logs from the AVG and Panda scans.*


----------



## joeandkristy (Mar 25, 2007)

Hi again. Here is the AVG log, the panda log and a new HiJackThis log...

---------------------------------------------------------
AVG Anti-Spyware - Scan Report
---------------------------------------------------------

+ Created at:	6:04:44 PM 3/28/2007

+ Scan result:

1.

C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt -> TrackingCookie.Com : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt -> TrackingCookie.Cpvfeed : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt -> TrackingCookie.Myaffiliateprogram : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt -> TrackingCookie.Revsci : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt -> TrackingCookie.Webtrends : Cleaned.

::Report end

2.ActiveScan Report

Incident

Spyware:spyware/virtumonde
Spyware:Cookie/Go

3. HiJackThis Logs

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 6:47:02 PM, on 3/28/2007
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MsMpEng.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccProxy.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSetMgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Norton Internet Security\ISSVC.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SNDSrvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SPBBC\SPBBCSvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\AntiVir PersonalEdition Classic\sched.exe
C:\Program Files\AntiVir PersonalEdition Classic\avguard.exe
C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\ALUSchedulerSvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Norton Internet Security\Norton AntiVirus\navapsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Nikon\Wireless Camera Setup Utility\NkPtpEnum.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Softwin\BitDefender Communicator\xcommsvr.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Softwin\BitDefender Scan Server\bdss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe
C:\WINDOWS\BCMSMMSG.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\Program Files\AntiVir PersonalEdition Classic\avgnt.exe
C:\Program Files\Softwin\BitDefender8\bdnagent.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
C:\Program Files\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.yahoo.com/
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar,LinksFolderName = 
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_09\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: Norton Internet Security - {9ECB9560-04F9-4bbc-943D-298DDF1699E1} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\AdBlocking\NISShExt.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar2.dll
O2 - BHO: NAV Helper - {BDF3E430-B101-42AD-A544-FADC6B084872} - C:\Program Files\Norton Internet Security\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar2.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Norton Internet Security - {0B53EAC3-8D69-4b9e-9B19-A37C9A5676A7} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\AdBlocking\NISShExt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Norton AntiVirus - {42CDD1BF-3FFB-4238-8AD1-7859DF00B1D6} - C:\Program Files\Norton Internet Security\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IgfxTray] C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HotKeysCmds] C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [BCMSMMSG] BCMSMMSG.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccApp] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Symantec NetDriver Monitor] C:\PROGRA~1\SYMNET~1\SNDMon.exe /Consumer
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Windows Defender] "C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe" -hide
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [avgnt] "C:\Program Files\AntiVir PersonalEdition Classic\avgnt.exe" /min
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [BDMCon] "C:\Program Files\Softwin\BitDefender8\bdmcon.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [BDNewsAgent] "C:\Program Files\Softwin\BitDefender8\bdnagent.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [!AVG Anti-Spyware] "C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\avgas.exe" /minimized
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MSConfig] C:\WINDOWS\PCHealth\HelpCtr\Binaries\MSConfig.exe /auto
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Microsoft Office.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office10\OSA.EXE
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office10\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_09\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_09\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O16 - DPF: {17492023-C23A-453E-A040-C7C580BBF700} (Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool) - http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=39204
O16 - DPF: {238F6F83-B8B4-11CF-8771-00A024541EE3} (Citrix ICA Client) - http://myapps.cosintl.com/Citrix/ICAWEB/en/ica32/wficac.cab
O16 - DPF: {6414512B-B978-451D-A0D8-FCFDF33E833C} (WUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/windowsupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/wuweb_site.cab?1145498053344
O16 - DPF: {9A9307A0-7DA4-4DAF-B042-5009F29E09E1} (ActiveScan Installer Class) - http://acs.pandasoftware.com/activescan/as5free/asinst.cab
O16 - DPF: {A8683C98-5341-421B-B23C-8514C05354F1} (FujifilmUploader Class) - http://photo.walmart.com/photo/uploads/FujifilmUploadClient.cab
O20 - Winlogon Notify: igfxcui - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\igfxsrvc.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WgaLogon - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\WgaLogon.dll
O23 - Service: AntiVir PersonalEdition Classic Scheduler (AntiVirScheduler) - Avira GmbH - C:\Program Files\AntiVir PersonalEdition Classic\sched.exe
O23 - Service: AntiVir PersonalEdition Classic Guard (AntiVirService) - AVIRA GmbH - C:\Program Files\AntiVir PersonalEdition Classic\avguard.exe
O23 - Service: Automatic LiveUpdate Scheduler - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\ALUSchedulerSvc.exe
O23 - Service: AVG Anti-Spyware Guard - Anti-Malware Development a.s. - C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\guard.exe
O23 - Service: BitDefender Scan Server (bdss) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Softwin\BitDefender Scan Server\bdss.exe" /service (file missing)
O23 - Service: Symantec Event Manager (ccEvtMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Network Proxy (ccProxy) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccProxy.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Password Validation (ccPwdSvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccPwdSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Settings Manager (ccSetMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSetMgr.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: iPodService - Apple Computer, Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: ISSvc (ISSVC) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Norton Internet Security\ISSVC.exe
O23 - Service: LiveUpdate - Symantec Corporation - C:\PROGRA~1\Symantec\LIVEUP~1\LUCOMS~1.EXE
O23 - Service: Norton AntiVirus Auto-Protect Service (navapsvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Norton Internet Security\Norton AntiVirus\navapsvc.exe
O23 - Service: NkPtpEnumP2 - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Nikon\Wireless Camera Setup Utility\NkPtpEnum.exe" -a -d="C:\Program Files\Nikon\Wireless Camera Setup Utility\NkPtpip.dll (file missing)
O23 - Service: SAVScan - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Norton Internet Security\Norton AntiVirus\SAVScan.exe
O23 - Service: ScriptBlocking Service (SBService) - Symantec Corporation - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\SYMANT~1\SCRIPT~1\SBServ.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Network Drivers Service (SNDSrvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SNDSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec SPBBCSvc (SPBBCSvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SPBBC\SPBBCSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Core LC - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe
O23 - Service: BitDefender Communicator (XCOMM) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Softwin\BitDefender Communicator\xcommsvr.exe" /service (file missing)

What's next?


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

How are things now


----------



## joeandkristy (Mar 25, 2007)

Not sure. I still cannot install my Windows security updates. The only way I knew I had a problem was when I scanned my computer for viruses with my AV. Should I try it again?


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

Yes please do.


----------



## joeandkristy (Mar 25, 2007)

I'm still having the same problem. When I run AntiVir, it finds TR/VUndo.H.dll and then my Norton AV pops up saying it found Trojan Vundo in an ANtiVir file. Neither gets rid of the virus though.


----------



## mgdad (Mar 27, 2007)

This may sound stupid... but have you tried a system restore. I read online that this was a solution for some.


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

joeandkristy said:


> I'm still having the same problem. When I run AntiVir, it finds TR/VUndo.H.dll and then my Norton AV pops up saying it found Trojan Vundo in an ANtiVir file. Neither gets rid of the virus though.


What location


----------

